# Rocket Giotto/Expobar Leva & a used Mazzer?



## Jari (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm hoping this sounds like a sensible combination. About to embark on a major coffee upgrade, and looking at a budget of around £1k to £1.5k. I'm learning a lot pretty fast, but I'd really appreciate some advice along the way. Cheers.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Can't speak for the Rocket, but the Leva and Mazzer SJ is great combo.

The milk steaming on the Leva is also very good... when compared to the classic I had before.

The Leva is a double boiler machine and I believe the Rocket Giotto is HX [heat exchanger] machine... both have pros/cons.

See here

There's lots to learn, good luck!


----------



## Jari (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Wilse, and good to know about the steaming as I'll be mostly making milk-based drinks. Enjoyed that alliteration. I'm also looking at the Leva & I think would be happy with either. Great video by the way - guy really knows his stuff. I'm off to stalk him.


----------

